# Making new Trunnions for bandsaw table tilt.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*This is for anyone else who may run into this problem, here's how I repaired my bandsaw.*

I mentioned that my old bandsaw had trunnions made out of cheap die cast aluminum, & they both cracked.

I didn't have the saw very long, but it was out of warranty, so I made some new trunnions,

but this time I made them out of steel. I figured I'd end up with the same junk if I bought new parts.

I had to slot out pieces of steel strap, & bend them to the same radius as the old trunnions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Then I cut radius's on 4 pieces of angle iron, & brazed everything together.*

















*No breakage anymore!*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well done Dick and Barb looks great some bandsaws have cheap trunnions don't they sorry to hear you had trouble but glad you managed to make it better than new regards Alistair


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Very good , Dick. Your ingenuity and resourcefulness never cease to amaze me. To tell the truth I probably would used this as an excuse for tossing the saw and getting a new one. But by manufacturing these trunnions you now have a saw that will last for years to come. Well done!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done Dick. Lets hope you get many more years out of that bandsaw.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool solution, how did you stick the steel straps to the aluminum parts? ... or did you replace the whole thing?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick: A great recovery for a broken part. Nice job.

You going to engrave the angle marking on the brass brazing. Picture #2.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks to All!

Mark, I replaced the whole thing.

Karson, A T-bevel works fine.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

HI Dick;

That's pretty brazen of you. LOL

Always the man with the answers!

Very clever.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A brazilliant comment,* Lee.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lee, your comment seems to be in FLUX…....

I had the same problem. I bought a replacement from hf. Was junk is junk. This is a very creative solution, no mater how brazen.

Rob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

HI Rob,

You get just what you paid for with their power tools.

You're better off saving your* brazen penny's*, which are now *aluminum*,

for a better tool down the line.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

I replaced just the part. I inherited the central 14" band saw from my dad.

I've since upgraded to the Grizzly 17" It is very nice.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I now have a 14" Rikon, my review.


----------

